# Hardware for FreeBSD 4.11



## theone4u (Feb 10, 2011)

Dear All,

Q1. Can any one share their experience when try to Install FreeBSD 4.11 on latest hardware like intel C2D , corei3 , i5 , i7.

Q2. Now a days what is the Best Hardware for FreeBSD 4.11

I know both are stupid question but FreeBSD 4.11 rocks for me as router / firewall / bandwidth manger.

Theone4u


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2011)

Not the smartest move to use a version that's been EoL for at least 4 years on a firewall.


----------



## jem (Feb 10, 2011)

Just because a 6 year old version of FreeBSD rocked for a particular purpose doesn't mean that the latest version won't rock even more!

The base software components in FreeBSD 4.11 will be years out of date too.  New versions are likely to be more secure and will have improved functionality.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 10, 2011)

There's no support for FreeBSD 4.x. It's seriously EOL, it's insecure out of the box, and I don't think the forums will (or should) encourage you to run it anyway, or in any way. Switch to a supported branch of FreeBSD.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 10, 2011)

Or, if you want to continue using "something like FreeBSD 4.x", then give DragonFlyBSD a try.  It's a continuation of the FreeBSD 4.x codebase, although it has changed significantly in the years since they forked the code.


----------

